# 8 Gates Gai vs Juubito



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Location: Current
Distance: 200m
Mindset: Bloodlusted
Knowledge: juubito knows up to 7th gate. Gai knows what SA knows.
Restrictions: none

Gai's 8 gates is permanent, and he starts off with it active.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 19, 2014)

obito runs away to the other plane and gai kills himself


----------



## Blanco (Mar 19, 2014)

If its Juubito with 7th gate > 8 gates gai


----------



## Kai (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai will deliver hefty damage, but alas Obito surrounds himself completely in Yin/Yang release and Gai can't touch him — or he powers through to land a direct blow but his fists disintegrate from the material. Obito can meanwhile regenerate physical damage.

Shinju release and/or Quadruple Bijuudamas end 8 Gated Gai upon counterattack.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 19, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> obito runs away to the other plane and gai kills himself



Crocodile would be pleased.


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai sensei no doubt!


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol, Obito eats the punches via tankage, sets up his barrier and quad Juubidama's Gai and what ever landmass their fighting on off the planet 

Obito takes it low diff


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Lol, Obito eats the punches via tankage, sets up his barrier and quad Juubidama's Gai and what ever landmass there fighting on off the planet
> 
> Obito takes it low diff



What's stopping Gai from punching through juubito's shield while he activates the jubbidama?
Or, what's stopping Gai from running all the way to the top of the barrier and punching through it, while still running up into the sky to avoid minimum damage done by the AoE?


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Becuase Gai doesn't have the feats to punch through a barrier that casually withstands quadruple continent busters 

And escaping the barrier does what? Obito then deactivates it and everything within 2000km is vaporized when the  Juubidama's go off


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Becuase Gai doesn't have the feats to punch through a barrier that casually withstands quadruple continent busters
> 
> And escaping the barrier does what? Obito then deactivates it and everything within 2000km is vaporized when the  Juubidama's go off




Well he has the feats to break through juubito's shield.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/669/18




Or just push him around.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/669/12




And then some...

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/669/13





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/669/14


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Kai said:


> Gai will deliver hefty damage, but alas Obito surrounds himself completely in Yin/Yang release and Gai can't touch him ? or he powers through to land a direct blow but his fists disintegrate from the material. Obito can meanwhile regenerate physical damage.
> 
> Shinju release and/or Quadruple Bijuudamas end 8 Gated Gai upon counterattack.



Gai's fist will disintegrate? I didn't see that at all when he punched through Madara's yin yang release shield.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 19, 2014)

I am assuming the OP expects Obito to just stand around.

PIS off, Obito turtles up, activates 5 suns barrier and quadruple nukes

Obito low diff


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I am assuming the OP expects Obito to just stand around.
> 
> PIS off, Obito turtles up, activates 5 suns barrier and quadruple nukes
> 
> Obito low diff



And you're just expecting Gai to just stand around.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> And you're just expecting Gai to just stand around.



You act as if he can do _anything_ to get past Obito's _Onmyoton_ that he'd surround himself with when he realizes he can't deal with Gai's speed or prevent Obito from setting up his omega GG move


----------



## Kai (Mar 19, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> Gai's fist will disintegrate? I didn't see that at all when he punched through Madara's yin yang release shield.


Gai punched Madara through the yin/yang shield, after it was opened by Kakashi.



There is no way for Gai to get through without disintegrating his fists much like A burnt himself getting through Sasuke's Susano'o.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 19, 2014)

Jubito only has knowledge on the 7th Gate, which is a much weaker version than the Gai here.

Most likely Jubito attempts to blitz Gai and is systematically destroyed with Evening Elephant as he lacks Judara's healing capabilities (SM+Hashirama Chest).

Judara had knowledge on all of the gates, and knew Gai was fast enough to pressure him even before he entered the 8th Gate (7th Gate attack), and he still let him blitz him after clearly showing the 8th Gate active. 

Jubito only has knowledge of the 7th Gate, the same thing happened as against Madara, only Obito doesn't survive.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 19, 2014)

How isn't Obito going to survive? After all, Madara is still alive. Sure, he's injured to a certain extent, but he's alive and capable of fighting as he's going to the offensive now since he was mostly defending himself in this chapter. 

Not trying to downplay Gai since giving problems to the Juubi's Jinchuuriki it's something Naruto and Sasuke needed to do together and to a slightly weaker JJ.

Technically, it'd be a draw.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Jubito only has knowledge on the 7th Gate, which is a much weaker version than the Gai here.
> 
> Most likely Jubito attempts to blitz Gai and is systematically destroyed with Evening Elephant as he lacks Judara's healing capabilities (SM+Hashirama Chest).
> 
> ...



Madara doesn't have SM anymore (Obito took it from him).... thats straight up JJ tanking

Jubito was flout out cut in half by Naruto & Sasuke's Kyuusuno'o and survived his own mini Onmyoton bomb blowing a portion of him up in a lesser state

Gai is mercilessly destroyed the second Obito gets serious, adjust to his speed and goes on an offensive


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Madara doesn't have SM anymore (Obito took it from him).... thats straight up JJ tanking
> 
> Jubito was flout out cut in half by Naruto & Sasuke's Kyuusuno'o and survived his own mini Onmyoton bomb blowing a portion of him up in a lesser state
> 
> Gai is mercilessly destroyed the second Obito gets serious, adjust to his speed and goes on an offensive



I thought obito only took a portion of Madara's sage mode. And I think when he said sage mode , he meant the Juubi powers because right before that obito got his juubito staff back. And plus, where is the sage mode markings at?


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Jagger said:


> How isn't Obito going to survive? After all, Madara is still alive. Sure, he's injured to a certain extent, but he's alive and capable of fighting as he's going to the offensive now since he was mostly defending himself in this chapter.
> 
> Not trying to downplay Gai since giving problems to the Juubi's Jinchuuriki it's something Naruto and Sasuke needed to do together and to a slightly weaker JJ.
> 
> Technically, it'd be a draw.



It won't be a draw. 8th gate is permanent here.


----------



## ueharakk (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai has no way of harming juubito once he turtles up in his shell.

Quad juubidama plus barrier ends this, Gai's hits don't even come close to normal bijuudama level he's not getting through that.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 19, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> It won't be a draw. 8th gate is permanent here.


And what happens once he deactivates them? He dies. The duration for the last gate is infinite, however, that doesn't mean the side-effects of it are gone once he stops using them.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

People act like juubito's shield is unbreakable, which it's obviously not.


----------



## Kai (Mar 19, 2014)

Jagger said:


> And what happens once he deactivates them? He dies. The duration for the last gate is infinite, however, that doesn't mean the side-effects of it are gone once he stops using them.


I think he means in terms of set OP conditions that 8th Gate won't be an issue for Gai.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Jagger said:


> And what happens once he deactivates them? He dies. The duration for the last gate is infinite, however, that doesn't mean the side-effects of it are gone once he stops using them.



He won't deactivate it, it's permanent. Just like frezia's final form on budakai 3 after you transform into it geez.


----------



## StickaStick (Mar 19, 2014)

Juubito encompasses himself in the sphere and Gai can't do anything unless he's okay with losing an arm / leg and possibly more. At 200m he should have adequate time to put it up.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 19, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> People act like juubito's shield is unbreakable, which it's obviously not.



Gai cant physically touch it, and he lacks an attack that can exceed the raw power of 4 nukes going off simultaneously


----------



## brolmes (Mar 19, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Becuase Gai doesn't have the feats to punch through a barrier that casually withstands quadruple continent busters
> 
> And escaping the barrier does what? Obito then deactivates it and everything within 2000km is vaporized when the  Juubidama's go off



lol continent busters.. in naruto

this must mean i haven't been reading naruto.. but some other comic.. thank JESUS


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> lol continent busters.. in naruto
> 
> this must mean i haven't been reading naruto.. but some other comic.. thank JESUS



You think Rikudo's CT _wouldn't_ qualify as continent level?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 19, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Gai's hits don't even come close to normal bijuudama level he's not getting through that.




Sure they do. At least his direct hits do, as they did more damage to Madara & Onmyouton then Naruto's Senpou: Bijuudama (normal sized) did to Obito.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 19, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> You think Rikudo's CT _wouldn't_ qualify as continent level?


the one he died using?

you were talking about beastballs not moons

obito only has village level feats

lol continent busters, oh lord


----------



## Cognitios (Mar 19, 2014)

7th Gate Juubito takes this easily. 7th Gate gives him the ability to have the speed to react to what Gai is doing. Not dodge, but react and minimize the damage. IMO Obito can last long enough for Gai to run out of juice.
Obito Mid Difficulty.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

Obito doesn't have 7 Gates, that's just his knowledge on how many gates Gai has.And you guys are really underestimating night elephant seriously.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 19, 2014)

Juubito wins without actually taking it seriously. Gai doesn't have back-up, and unless he has shown his true finishing move, his direct attacks won't significantly damage a tank like Juubito.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 19, 2014)

Juubito gets his shit pushed in so hard, it gives him IBS.

Juubi Jinchuuriki cry when they dream of Gai.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

We have juubidara (stronger than juubito) getting blasted 50+ feet through the ground, coughing up blood, not standing up straight, losing his left horn, and not being able to move because of the speed and power of night elephant. 
Juubidara is fighting a losing battle, I don't see how you guys think juubito can do a better job.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> the one he died using?
> 
> you were talking about beastballs not moons
> 
> ...


Thats enough downplaying. THAT'S village level? That was sending MOUNTAINS into orbit.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 19, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Thats enough downplaying. THAT'S village level? That was sending MOUNTAINS into orbit.



lol yeah that is village level.. as in the size of a village in naruto, which is basically a city irl

do you actually understand what a continent is?

because you see that big flat thing everybody is standing on.. the thing with all the mountains that's still there after the explosion and hasn't been affected by it at all?

that's called a continent 

let's use the curvature of the earth in that panel to scale it in comparison to a real continent level explosion.. 



and that scaling is being really fucking generous because if it was really as big as that you wouldn't be able to see the juubi in the panel at all

lol continent busters in naruto.. oh man that's so adorable


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> lol yeah that is village level.. as in the size of a village in naruto, which is basically a city irl
> 
> do you actually understand what a continent is?
> 
> ...


...you really don't get things do you. Fluttershy would tear apart this downplay.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 19, 2014)

So people are saying that a jubbidama can destroy Australia (smallest continent I think), but 4 of them were tanked inside a barrier.. hmmm seems legit guess it is continent level
.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> i'm sorry that you don't know what a continent is
> 
> continue to wank away if it makes you feel better though.. all the insulting vms in the world won't change the size of that explosion for you


Its not wank, the energy released was continent level. Sending mountain-sized chunks flying into space? And that's not even the most powerful Bijudama Homestruck.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 19, 2014)

Juubito traps him in the 5 Suns Barrier and blows him up with 4 Juubidama.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, I'm fairly sure that isn't continent level. I don't like using OBD terminology outside of the section if I can avoid it (since it's inconsistent with what's actually been shown in the single medium, and calcs/scalings are only used in the OBD as they need a uniformed standard), but that looks like country level destruction at most. I don't think you're quite appreciating how big a continent is. Blowing up a mountain range isn't reaching the size of a continent, unless you think destroying The Alps and maybe surrounding European countries equates to destroying all of Europe.

Might be worth bearing in mind that there was a direct statement as to how much one of it's blasts destroyed later on [1]. It was a city.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd say it'd level a small country as well. You can't deny the height of the said explosion and the rocks it's tossing up in the air. Not to mention Kakashi has seen Super Bijuudama clashing with 5 Bijuudama and even he couldn't fathom the magnitude of the Juubi's blast. The explosion of the Super Bijuudama clash looked to me like the size of a large island. So logically the Juubi is eons ahead in that regard.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2014)

Pretty much, and I'd say even country level is a bit of a stretch, though not completely far-fetched as a _continent_.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm fairly sure that isn't continent level. I don't like using OBD terminology outside of the section if I can avoid it (since it's inconsistent with what's actually been shown in the single medium, and calcs/scalings are only used in the OBD as they need a uniformed standard), but that looks like country level destruction at most. I don't think you're quite appreciating how big a continent is. Blowing up a mountain range isn't reaching the size of a continent, unless you think destroying The Alps and maybe surrounding European countries equates to destroying all of Europe.
> 
> Might be worth bearing in mind that there was a direct statement as to how much one of it's blasts destroyed later on [1]. It was a city.



In terms of the energy released they are on the low end of continent level (despite their rather "lack" of AoE). The Juubidama's entire explosive yeild stays inside a fixed blast radius and noting else is touched outside of that, which in real life would never happen

If we detonated an atom bomb that had the power to vaporize the Alps with just the fireball alone, the pressure and shockwave of something that powerful would essentially sterilize all of continental Europe


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Pretty much, and I'd say even country level is a bit of a stretch, though not completely far-fetched as a _continent_.



 You do realize Naruto's planet is larger than ours, so what's country level for them is wiping out Australia of Europe


----------



## Rocky (Mar 19, 2014)

lol if that Jubidama was the fireball alone of a Nuclear Bomb, GG everything. Even the Tsar bomb only had a fireball diameter of about of 5 miles, and the effects of that bomb could be felt for hundreds of miles outside of the 5-mile radius. 

The Jubidama "fireball" is so large you can see the curvature of the planet. It's bigger than the Tsar Bomb's mushroom cloud. Jubidama-sized nuke would casually life-wipe Earth.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2014)

As much as I love Guy Jubbito still wins with either Shinju or quad Bijuudama.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> You do realize Naruto's planet is larger than ours, so what's country level for them is wiping out Australia of Europe



Have we seen a map that indicates Naruto's planet is bigger than ours?


----------



## Veracity (Mar 19, 2014)

Where do we get that the Naruto planet is bigger then earth ?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 19, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> If we detonated an atom bomb that had the power to vaporize the Alps with just the fireball alone, the pressure and shockwave of something that powerful would essentially sterilize all of continental Europe




LOL

A Nuke with a fireball of 115,108 sq miles? That's like unquantifiable. Even the strongest nuke known to man (100mt) produces a fireball in the single digits. Everything within millions of miles would be gone, and tidal waves would take out the rest.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm fairly sure that isn't continent level. I don't like using OBD terminology outside of the section if I can avoid it (since it's inconsistent with what's actually been shown in the single medium, and calcs/scalings are only used in the OBD as they need a uniformed standard), but that looks like country level destruction at most. I don't think you're quite appreciating how big a continent is. Blowing up a mountain range isn't reaching the size of a continent, unless you think destroying The Alps and maybe surrounding European countries equates to destroying all of Europe.
> 
> Might be worth bearing in mind that there was a direct statement as to how much one of it's blasts destroyed later on [1]. It was a city.



^This.

"Continent-level" my ass.

Juubidamas are city-level. News flash: Cities vary _wildly_ in footprint area; it's not a contradiction to say that both Bijuudama and Juubidama are city-level attacks. It just isn't specific enough to illustrate the difference between them, as huge as that may be.



Rocky said:


> LOL
> 
> A Nuke with a fireball of 115,108 sq miles? That's like unquantifiable. Even the strongest nuke known to man (100mt) produces a fireball in the single digits. Everything within millions of miles would be gone, and tidal waves would take out the rest.



The highest-yield nuclear weapon mankind has ever actually detonated was only 50-60mt.

And "millions of miles"? I know you're smarter than that, so I'll just write it off as hyperbole...

Also, "single digits" of what? Kilometers? Miles? I assume you meant one of those, speaking of the radius of the fireball alone.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol continent level.. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> The highest-yield nuclear weapon mankind has ever actually detonated was only 50-60mt.




I believe the effects of a 100mt bomb have been quantified. That's what I meant.



> And "millions of miles"? I know you're smarter than that, so I'll just write it off as hyperbole...




There isn't a way to accurately gauge how many miles of land would be affected (as inferred above), so yeah, it was obvious hyperbole. I tend to use big numbers to exaggerate. There isn't even one million miles between the Earth and the Moon, so...

EDIT: Looked up the surface area of the Earth.

Eh, millions of "sq miles" of land seems possible.




> Also, "single digits" of what? Kilometers? Miles? I assume you meant one of those, speaking of the radius of the fireball alone.




Miles.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 20, 2014)

Not really seeing how a Juubidama is even being mentioned.

Jubito has no knowledge on the power scale of 8th Gated Gai, there's absolutely no argument that would warrant that man pulling out "continent level" nukes against someone he believes can only manifest Afternoon Tiger at best (a technique that wouldn't even shatter his black shielding) when he, in character, played Taijutsu with BSMPS Narsuke while the alliance stood waiting to back them up. 

No one ever considers mindset or knowledge.

Again, he blitzes into an Evening Elephant, and because he has inferior restoration abilities compared to Judara (No SM Hashirama healing), he is destroyed.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Juubito isn't nearly as powerful as Madara, so Gai should have no trouble killing him.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Juubito isn't nearly as powerful as Madara, so Gai should have no trouble killing him.




That isn't certain. Gai hasn't killed Madara or come close really. He just beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky said:


> That isn't certain. Gai hasn't killed Madara or come close really. He just beat the fuck out of him.



That's precisely why he breaks Juubito in half with no difficulty.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> That's precisely why he breaks Juubito in half with no difficulty.




We don't really have a way of saying that JJ Madara is vastly superior in durability to JJ Obito. They're both durable because of the Jubi really.

Jubito might have a problem though if Gai gets on top of him and pounds on his face till there's just a skull left. I want to say that Obito could stop that but Gai turned Madara into a vagina so....


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, living SM Madara survived several Bijuu attacks (3 tails roll, 2 tails Paw strike- without taking any visible damage), and a 9-variant bijuu tail drop which ripped his arm off (little damage). 

Adding in 9 bijuu (stronger variant because of half Kurama added in this time), he should be on another level compared to Obito's durability. His appearance alone should dictate the fact that he's a stronger variant of Obito (he was brought back with Rikudo's clothing and tools in his body, and Minato said he was stronger).


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2014)

I did originally hold the belief that JJ Madara was far superior to JJ Obito because Rinnegan Madara was so much better physically than Rinnegan Obito. I didn't even think about the added power of Kurama & Gyuki. If that's the case, then Jubito would be in some serious trouble.

Hmm I change my mind. Gai elephant punches Obito in the mouth until he tears through the back of his throat. Obito is too slow to do anything (Madara was barley fast enough to mount a proper defense), and Gai does not have to give him a window in which he can counter attack.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 20, 2014)

Judara didn't really mount a defense, he put his arm out and was sent several kilometers into the earth on the first use of Evening Elephant.

What's worse is Jubito won't be excepting this level of speed or this powerful of a technique, because he doesn't know Gai is in the 8th Gate (Kakashi did- so it's likely Madara did as well- yet he was still hit with it) or anything about the 8th Gate.

Similar to how Neji's wind palm would surprise the fuck out of someone, albeit Gai's is obviously much stronger.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 20, 2014)

Does Madara still maintain his full sage mode( I thought Obito stole it but I could easily be wrong) and does Madara even have his Sharingan activated? If not, then he actually has inferior reactions to Juubito. 

All this Gai hype is great and all but I mean some of his feats aren't that impressive( I'm going to wait till someone accuses this of plot even though Gai has he biggest plot shield except Naruto, Sasuke , and Madara). Minato, Gaara, Kakashi, and Lee were all able to track Red Gais speed just fine, then Lee was able to( after Gai had already dashed at Madara at about 15m) casually throw a Kunai in front of Gai, then Minato was able to teleport in, take the damage from the orbs and teleport out. THEN Gaara( @ a farther distance then Gai was to Madara) was able to lift Kakashi a considerable distance on his sand, then Kakashi was able to Kamui the black sphere open so Gai could land he hit. I mean do you understand how slow Gai would have to be for ALL of that to happen before he got to Madara when we was the closest to him ? Or do you know how fast Minato Lee Gaara and Kakashi would have to be moving to pull that entire trick off and even speak SENTENCES before Gai could even get close to Madara ?

I mean this is the most inconsistent thing I have ever seen in the manga. Like it's getting abnormally ridiculous at this point. Kishi completely cock blocked scaling any characters involved with Juubi Madara anymore. All the feats should really he disregarded. Unless we assume Lee, Gaara , Kakashi , Armless base Minato >> Red Aura Gai. In which I am fine with tbh.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2014)

Jubidara mounted his defense after the initial ass beating. It's where Minato, Lee, Gaara, and Kakashi came into play.

That doesn't erase what happened before though, and had that been the vastly inferior Jubito in Madara's place, he may have missed out on that chance to guard.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Jubidara mounted his defense after the initial ass beating. It's where Minato, Lee, Gaara, and Kakashi came into play.
> 
> That doesn't erase what happened before though, and had that been the vastly inferior Jubito in Madara's place, he may have missed out on that chance to guard.


I'm not understanding?

Gai successfully hit him from several different angles with Evening Elephant [1], he managed to partially block only one.

Oh, I see. You mean when he wrapped himself in his black chakras to avoid being hit directly.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Jubidara mounted his defense after the initial ass beating. It's where Minato, Lee, Gaara, and Kakashi came into play.
> 
> That doesn't erase what happened before though, and had that been the vastly inferior Jubito in Madara's place, he may have missed out on that chance to guard.



Does Madara have his full sage mode and Sharingan activated ? Cuz if he's doesn't then Juubito has better reactions. That's the problem here. Even if he has one or the other Juubito is close in reactions tbh. But if he has both then I guess il try to make an excuse for why armless Minato was able to coordinate an attack that eclipses 8th gate Gais speed.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 20, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> Does Madara have his full sage mode and Sharingan activated ? Cuz if he's doesn't then Juubito has better reactions. That's the problem here. Even if he has one or the other Juubito is close in reactions tbh. But if he has both then I guess il try to make an excuse for why armless Minato was able to coordinate an attack that eclipses 8th gate Gais speed.


I think this was disproved the moment he shit on SM Minato's FTG attempt and kicked him/his arm into Gaara/Kakashi before they could even react. 

Tobirama managed to place several exploding tags on Jubito who blitzed him from less than 20m, Tobirama was ass-raped by Living SM Rinnegan Madara without even managing to place an FTG seal on him, with the advantage of a surprise FTG appearance and FTG Kunai in-play.   

That pre-cog shit doesn't matter to Madara anymore. He was blind and reacting to EMS Sasuke slash after slashing playing with him. 

SM can't really ever be eradicated when you are a Juubi Jin. The Juubi, in itself, is a more powerful version of Sage Mode (The Juubi is made entirely of natural energy itself).

But no, I don't think he took SM from Judara, not that we can even prove he was still in SM after receiving the Juubi.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> Does Madara still maintain his full sage mode( I thought Obito stole it but I could easily be wrong) and does Madara even have his Sharingan activated? If not, then he actually has inferior reactions to Juubito.




Madara is a hell of a lot more powerful than Obito, so I'm not sure why SM and the Sharingan matter. I also am starting to think that the Rinnegan retains the Sharingan's abilities anyway, if you advance the Dojutsu normally. That's why Madara uses all his Susano'o shit with the Rinnegan. Also, his reflexes never seemed to decline when switching to the Rinnegan.



> All this Gai hype is great and all but I mean some of his feats aren't that impressive( I'm going to wait till someone accuses this of plot even though Gai has he biggest plot shield except Naruto, Sasuke , and Madara).




Blitzing and rag-dolling Jubidara is the most impressive feat in the Manga, just because of how physically godly Jubidara already was. 

Also, Madara has a bigger plot shield than Gai. Hell, Gai is going to die.



> I mean this is the most inconsistent thing I have ever seen in the manga. Like it's getting abnormally ridiculous at this point. Kishi completely cock blocked scaling any characters involved with Juubi Madara anymore. All the feats should really he disregarded. Unless we assume Lee, Gaara , Kakashi , Armless base Minato >> Red Aura Gai. In which I am fine with tbh.




They're technically not Madara or Gai's opponents, making those feats interception feats. We already have direct confirmation that Gaara cannot track 7th Gate Gai, and Sage Minato cannot physically move that fast either. Kakashi & Lee are obviously slower via common sense.

Interception feats just defy logic sometimes. Base Minato was able to save Kushina from Kurama's punch, despite the fact that Minato was actually back in his house by the time Kurama starting swinging his paw.  You can also call SM Naruto's flicker blitz across Konoha on Shurado (before an of the other five bodies could respond) an interception feat, as Tsunade was Shurado's target. Base B intercepting Minato when v2 Raikage failed, Dodai feinting the Sandaime Raiakge right in his fucking face, Tobirama grabbing Obito's Bijudama before KCM Minato could move his arm, Suigetsu lol intercepting Raikage, BM Naruto creating a clone and flicker grabbing both Madara & Obito's arms before they could connect with their targets.....it just goes on. Interception feats are often inconsistent with other feats, you just have to be able to spot them. 

Gai's repeated fodderization of Madara is not an interception feat though.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Madara is a hell of a lot more powerful than Obito, so I'm not sure why SM and the Sharingan matter. I also am starting to think that the Rinnegan retains the Sharingan's abilities anyway, if you advance the Dojutsu normally. That's why Madara uses all his Susano'o shit with the Rinnegan. Also, his reflexes never seemed to decline when switching to the Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a "hell of a lot more powerful " relates to reactions how rocky ?

Should I even bother with the Rinnegan statement ? The Rinnegan doesn't give your precognition that pretty damn obvious. 

Yes he could use Sussano( pretty odd) but he lost his Sharingan pre cog. But obtained SM sensing. It basically equaled out.

He actually only blitzed Madara one time that entire battle if you re read it again. Madara was perfectly reacting to all his attacks, just getting pushed back. The only time he actually pulled an impressive speed feat was when Gai focused his attention on the first night elephant , then Gai dashed behind him and fired off another one. After that he did nothing impressive speed wise as Madara was immobilized and couldn't move anyway.

That's true, but Gai still posses a pretty ridiculous plot shield.

No. Gaara simply said his attacks were not human. That doesn't quantify anything really. If he couldn't track 7th gate Gai, but could move his sand and Kakashi faster then 8th gated Gai then ur basically saying 7th gated Gai > Red aura Gai in speed.

? Base Minato had a tag on Kushina. He also possess some god tier shunshin or something. 
? Minato had Ay on the lock. He probably thought he could take as much time as he wanted too.
? Gotta re look the Naruto fear before saying anything
?  thats a dead ass confirmed feat for Tobirama. He also proceeded to slam the orb in Juubitos back before a could physically react. Don't underestimate Tobirama.
? V1 Ay isn't that impressive... Darui was able to pace with him in that same panel.
? BM Naruto is really fast incase you haven't noticed...

Some interception feats are bullshittt I agree. And the SM Naruto and Minato one was bullshit lol. But the one in the recent chapter wasn't. The feats you mentioned were one paneled overlooked feats tbh. The feat against Gai was a PLANNED attack that took many panels and was heavily emphasized. It can't possible be a bullshit feat yet be that important. 

. It's also to note that all the interception feats you brought up were interception feats to save ones life. If Lee and them didn't do the feat Gai would still live. Just with one arm.


----------



## Kai (Mar 20, 2014)

8 Gated Gai will beat the shit out of JJ Obito. That being said, Obito will survive everything. 8 Gated Gai has yet to prove he can actually kill someone on the level of a Juubi's Jin.

That's how simple it really gets for me. Obito will manage a counterattack when Gai's performance is put to rest.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> That's still relates nothing to reactions ? Madara has more movement speed and raw power to Juubito yeah.




Speed relates almost directly to reactions when talking of ninja, because they use Chakra for speed, not muscle strength. It's called Shunshin. It's why v2 Raikage becomes super fast, even though the Raiton cloak increases reflexes. 

There are other factors too though. Nevertheless, it should be common sense that JJ Madara is better (at everything) then JJ Obito. 



> No. The second EE immobilized him. He was hit with enough air pressure to cave out a hole a mile deep. He was immobilized . Then Gai proceeded to slam as many as he could into Madara.




The air cannons don't have some sort of immobilization property. The reason Madara couldn't move is because Gai squished him with four subsequent blasts, which is still a crazy speed feat.



> Even so this still doesn't compensate for BASE Minato and lees feats of incredibleness lol. Also Kakashi being able to actually Kamui the object, and Gaara being able to move his hand and lift the sand even though he moved after Gai did.  Also base Minato is fast but even Tobirama is faster then him come on. This is Red Aura Gai and Juubi Madara. Base Minato shouldn't be able to move his lips.




They got temporary speed boosts to help them intervene in the fight lol. This is very similar to B intercepting Minato's fight with v2 Ei. Or how about this one: Sasuke operating at the same speed as Sage Mode BM Naruto.



> Gai cannot fly rocky lol. He had already taken off before Lee had thrown the Kunai. And considering he can move At hypersonic speeds, you assume he randomly understood the attack pattern of Minato and decided to slow down ? Gai is stupid lol. I expected him to just punch through the shield basically.




Gai actually can simulate flight. He walks on air. How did you think he was running circles around Madara IN MIDAIR. 

Kunai travel feats are classified with interception feats usually as bullshit. I often joke about Minato's v3 Kunai throwing speed with Strat. Lee's Kunai throwing feat would be inconsistent with the manga if it was faster than Gai, so, if we want to try and make sense of it, then we just say "Gai slowed down because he saw Madara make the Onmyouton shield." Boom.



> They can be bullshit. But something this planned out just can be possible bullshit. Ur bascially assuming that every interception feat is bullshit huh ? So how come interception feats are always bullshittt huh ?




Because of the pattern I've noticed. The vast majorty of them are bullshit, and while they may not all be, I take each and every one with a grain of salt.


----------



## Super Chief (Mar 20, 2014)

Obito, every damn time.

Madara hasn't even begun to fight back and people act as though Gai is on his level. Get f-cking real, people.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Speed relates almost directly to reactions when talking of ninja, because they use Chakra for speed, not muscle strength. It's called Shunshin. It's why v2 Raikage becomes super fast, even though the Raiton cloak increases reflexes.
> 
> There are other factors too though. Nevertheless, it should be common sense that JJ Madara is better (at everything) then JJ Obito.
> 
> ...



Speed pertains to reactions true but not perfectly in all situations. ESPECIALLY when the ninja has special abilities to enchnace reactions. 

Base Minato and Ay both have movement speed superior to EMS Sasuke yet he has better reactions right ? That's because he has the damn sharingan and doesn't have to rely solely on his own reactions.

That's the case here. It doesn't matter if Madara has more firepower and speed them Juubito. He lacks a damn Sharingan. It's no possible for him to he physically more reflexive based on him having an extra 2 beasts,

They kinda do. If any person got hit with that much air pressure it would send them into shock basically. True his body didn't completely stop moving after the second one, but you could visually see the pain in his face. Gai reacted on the moment where he was stumbling back( basically) to hit him 4 more times. It's like if you were to catch a hard right hook into the jaw and start waddling back, and as ur regaining ur senses, your opponent eats your body up with blows. That's exactly what happened here. That's not really that fast considering Madara was basically immobilized for a moment after the first one that hit him.

 The same temporary speed boost that allowed 7th gate Gai to Magically overwhelm Madara ? I'll give 8th gate Gai his credit, but for you to assume that Minato , Lee , Gaara and Kakashi all got temporary boosts then you have to assume 7th gated Gai is slower then portrayed against Madara.

Sasuke and Naruto are rivals.
Sasuke needs to operate at his speed to fight him right ? It's also to note that Sasuke was constantly getting better at fighting and it was really evident,

Lol Rocky. Gai cannot slow himself down in air. That's physically impossible. He can only change his direction. That's why his body didn't change position at all as he dashed at Madara in the feat were talking about. The only way he could have stopped himself from hitting Madara would be to place his feet in front of himself and push off in the complete other direction. He is not slowing down shit? Not even possible.

Not all interception feats are bullshit Rocky. And how are we going to talk about inconsistency when 7th gate goes from hardly blitzing Kisame to pressuring this version of Madara. Lolz. Those feats are solid if Gais feats are solid. Gai also can't slow down.

A majority of the ones you posted weren't even bullshittt. They rarely are bullshit.
Only sometimes, and that equates to all feats in the manga period.


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is why the BD is inherently flawed.

Continent level?

 REALLY?

 

NOTHING in this manga comes even a TENTH of a way close to destroying a continent.

Good lord.


----------

